# Sexy Shoes?



## CandyApple (Aug 31, 2007)

What do you think about these shoes?

I think they are sexy!

Laundry by Shelli Segal Hart (Red Patent) - Laundry by Shelli Segal Footwear


----------



## msmegz (Aug 31, 2007)

LOVE those. Very sexy!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Sep 1, 2007)

Hot


----------



## Ashley (Sep 1, 2007)

I love peep toes with ankle straps, but I'm not too fond of the platform and heel on this one...and the texture on the front.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Sep 1, 2007)

love them they have them here for summer!!!


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 2, 2007)

I think they are hot! I love them!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Sep 9, 2007)

Those are very sexy.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful--really sexy.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 30, 2007)

cute


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 30, 2007)

love it!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 1, 2007)

no, thank you!


----------



## han (Oct 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love peep toes with ankle straps, but I'm not too fond of the platform and heel on this one...and the texture on the front. i agree, i do like peep toes though


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 1, 2007)

so cute! I love a platform heel!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 1, 2007)

sexy, but i don't like much either the platform and the heel.


----------



## Fashionluvver (Oct 1, 2007)

Very hot. Love 'em


----------



## Karren (Oct 9, 2007)

Very sexy!!


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 9, 2007)

Love em! Very sexy!


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 18, 2007)

I love them!


----------



## Mares (Oct 22, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## jera (Oct 22, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 23, 2007)

They're okay. I'm not a big fan of the platform on them.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

Not my style, but I like them.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Oct 29, 2007)

Best I can give them is an OK


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 29, 2007)

sexy....


----------



## mayyami (Oct 29, 2007)

too sexy!


----------



## fawp (Oct 31, 2007)

I like a thinner heel but they're still cute.


----------



## quut (Nov 19, 2007)

Love 'em


----------



## bCreative (Nov 19, 2007)

nah i can't lie there not working for me


----------



## monniej (Nov 21, 2007)

very cute!


----------



## Anthea (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes I defanatly like those


----------



## monniej (Dec 5, 2007)

well, i think we need another sexy shoe to keep this thread going!







these are by alexander mcqueen! super hot!


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Dec 6, 2007)

I concur monniej. They are super hot!


----------



## CandyApple (Dec 31, 2007)

Those are so vampy!! I love them!!


----------



## susie evans (Jan 1, 2008)

hot


----------

